# Inhalt einer Zelle in Formel miteinbauen



## Herli (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Formel in DW 104:

=MITTELWERTWENN(CJ102:CJ113;">0";CJ102:CJ113).

4 Zellen darüber (in DW100) habe ich eine Formel, welche die letzte befüllte Zelle einer Liste ausrechnet. Nun möchte ich in dieser Mittelwertwenn Formel den Inhalt diese Zelle miteinbauen (Wert = 104):

=MITTELWERTWENN(CJ102:CJ"&Indirekt(DW100)&";">0";CJ102:CJ113). Allerdings funktioniert das nicht.

Kann mir einer helfen sagen wie das funktioniert?

Danke!


----------



## Leola13 (19. Mai 2009)

Hai,

das funktioniert so nicht. ;-)

Versuch mal :

=+WENN(MITTELWERT(CJ102:CJ113)+DW100>0;(MITTELWERT(CJ102:CJ113)+DW100)/2;"Fehler")

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Herli (19. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub du verstehst mein Problem nicht ganz:

die jetztige Formel ist diese hier:   
MITTELWERTWENN(CJ102:CJ113;">0";CJ102:CJ113).
In einer Zelle bekomm ich den Wert 104. Jetzt will ich obige Formel dynamisch halten:
MITTELWERTWENN(CJ102:CJ104;">0";CJ102:CJ104) in dem ich Indirekt(DW100)[Diese Formel liefert mit den Wert dieser Zelle] einbaue.

edit: sry das stimmt nicht, es muss ohne Indirekt(DW100) gehen, so in der Art: MITTELWERTWENN(CJ102:CJ&DW100&;">0";CJ102:CJ104)


----------



## Leola13 (19. Mai 2009)

Hai,

bist du sicher das dies :

MITTELWERTWENN(CJ102:CJ113;">0";CJ102:CJ113).

funktioniert ?

bei meiner Formel wird der Mittelwert gebildet und zusammen mit der Zelle DW100 ein neuer gebildet.
Das ist doch das was du willst ?

">0"   sollte nicht funktionieren

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Herli (19. Mai 2009)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> MITTELWERTWENN(CJ102:CJ113;">0";CJ102:CJ113).



Ja das funktioniert zu 100%.

Nei das will ich nicht, ich will einen neuen Bereich: z.b. CJ102:CJ104; CJ102:CJ106, aber eben aus dem Inhalt einer Zelle gebildet.

Verstanden


----------



## Drogist (24. Mai 2009)

Herli hat gesagt.:


> Ja das funktioniert zu 100%.


Wenn das SO zu 100% funktioniert, dann ist das eine UDF (User Defined Function). Und die gibt es nicht standardmäßig in Excel. Da wir keineswegs wissen können, was diese Funktion bei welchen Argumenten / Parametern zurück gibt, wird es schwer, dir zu helfen.

Nebenbei: So richtig weiß ich immer noch nicht, was du wirklich willst ...


----------

